# Internet Community Bike 2.0 - Abstimmung Hinterbaubreite und Hinterachse



## nuts (24. November 2014)

Eine neue Woche, eine neue Runde ICB2.0 - heute stimmen wir über einige Aspekte rund um die Hinterachse ab: Welche Einbaubreite soll verwendet werden, wollen wir einen Schnellspanner oder nicht? Diese Fragen entscheidet sonst der Produktmanager für den Kunden, wir aber fragen fragen euch - los geht's:


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Internet Community Bike 2.0 - Abstimmung Hinterbaubreite und Hinterachse*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## make65 (24. November 2014)

Syntace X12 und dann gleich den X-Fix von Syntace mitliefern find ich toll. Werkzeug in Achse integriert und auch gleich Inbus für die meisten Schrauben am Rad dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (24. November 2014)

Haken an X-12 ist das Schaltauge, mit dem wir keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht haben (unpräzise Ausrichtung durch Spiel zur Fahrtrichtung, spontan reißende Schrauben bei falschem Drehmoment (das aber teilweise nötig zur Klemmung der Gewindehülse), ... . Idee ist auf jeden Fall ein eigenes Schaltauge zu verwenden (das gerne auch über das "digitale" Versagensverhalten des X-12 Auges verfügt und durch eine Ersatzschraube repariert werden kann)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

Hinten find ich eine Verstellung mit Werkzeug schon sinnvoll. Reicht schon auf der Schaltwerksseite aufzupassen nicht ständig anzuschrappen.
Besonders diese DT Swiss Hebel neigen zum Brechen oder besonders blöde wegzustehen.

G.


----------



## nuts (24. November 2014)

Es gibt schon RWS und Maxle und Shimano Hebel, die sich so ausrichten lassen, wie man es gern hätte. Zumindest die 8 mm von der Alutech Achse fand ich ärgerlich, als ich mich kürzlich von einem Fiat Panda habe mitnehmen lassen und natürlich kein Spezial-Mini-Tool in der Tasche hatte. Wäre da ggfs. für eine Querbohrung, in die man als Not-Lösung einen 4er Innensechskant stecken kann. Oder halt 6 mm.


----------



## m2000 (24. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hinten find ich eine Verstellung mit Werkzeug schon sinnvoll. Reicht schon auf der Schaltwerksseite aufzupassen nicht ständig anzuschrappen.
> Besonders diese DT Swiss Hebel neigen zum Brechen oder besonders blöde wegzustehen.
> 
> G.


Weiss ja nicht wie du das anstellst, aber wir haben an unseren 2013 Genius ( seit 11/2012 im Einsatz) keine Probleme mit abbrechenden DT Hebeln. Und ich wette mit dir, daß wir die Laufräder öfter ein und ausbauen als die gesamte Comunity hier. 
Hab mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt, müssten jetzt so 450 mal pro Bike gewesen sein


----------



## fuzzball (24. November 2014)

"nur mit Werkzeug" und "148 Boost" gewählt..........


----------



## bastard1979 (24. November 2014)

Syntace mit X-Fix kommt einem Schnellspanner schon recht nahe. simple und funktionell http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2595
...zu spät gesehen: wurde schon vorher geposted...


----------



## Trailst4R (24. November 2014)

You appear to have already taken this survey.


Komisch, kann mich nicht erinnern hier teilgenommen zu haben?


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2014)

in wie weit sind die Achsen untereinander kombinierbar?
also gibt es einen Standard, bei dem man gegebenfalls beide Optionen hätte?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wie du das anstellst, aber wir haben an unseren 2013 Genius ( seit 11/2012 im Einsatz) keine Probleme mit abbrechenden DT Hebeln. Und ich wette mit dir, daß wir die Laufräder öfter ein und ausbauen als die gesamte Comunity hier.
> Hab mal grob über den Daumen gepeilt, müssten jetzt so 450 mal pro Bike gewesen sein



Weils drauffällt oder anschrappt, weils Plasikgelumpe ist. 
Weil wir hier langsamer fahren und auch mit 1mal11 oder sogar 1mal10 auskommen 
Na zum Glück kann man ja mittlerweile den Hebel drehen, wie Nuts sagt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (24. November 2014)

Präferiere Werkzeug. 

Grund: Wenn ich das Laufrad ausbaue ist entweder zum reinigen, Bauteil wechseln oder Platten... für alles brauch ich mindestens ein Mini Tool.

Es gibt natürlich die Laufrad Switcher, sind die aber Zielgruppe? Wüsste ich nicht - dementsprechend finde ich Werkzeug nicht nachteilhaft und sogar sinnvoller in der Nutzung.


----------



## KainerM (24. November 2014)

Boost 148 - noch nie gehört, muss also die Perfekte Lösung sein... Die Hersteller wirds freuen, ein dritter, nicht über Adapter realisierbarer, "Standard". Das Zeuch darf vom Stand weg wieder sterben. Wir brauchen keinen Mist zwischen 135/142 und 150/157mm. Aber schön in die Mitte zwischen die bestehenden Standards haben sie den sch... gelegt.

142mm + brauchbare Achse. Syntace mit Werkzeugin der Achse würd ich sagen...

mfg


----------



## Pintie (24. November 2014)

Seit gestern finde ich die 8mm gut 
bekomme meine X12 Achse gerade nicht mehr raus weil das Werkzeug ins leere dreht. und nein keine kurzes tool oder billig zeug genommen sondern ein Wera mit recht langer auflagefläche.

sehr ärgerlich. muss ich mal sehen wo ich eine neue X12 Achse Her bekomme und die alte rausbohren.

von daher- finde die Alutech Achse nicht blöd


----------



## Wayne_ (24. November 2014)

boost 148 ftw!


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2014)

X12 mit orginaler Syntace Achse. Leichteste und sorgloseste Lösung die ich kenne! 

RWS mit 12 mm Achse klapperte bei mir selbst und klappert im gesamten Bekanntenkreis früher oder später ausnahmslos.

Bei den Maxle mit Schnellspanner hab ich im Freundeskreis auch schon zweimal kaputte Achsen (Spannvorrichtung abgerissen) gesehen.


----------



## mhubig (24. November 2014)

Sram Rear Maxle Ultimate mit 142x12mm! Funzt hier absolut problemlos und
dass Gewinde ist auch grob genug geschnitten um etwas Dreck abzukönnen:





RWS hab ich auch schon zwei Abgebrochene gesehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KtuluOne62 (24. November 2014)

boost 148 wtf!


----------



## berkel (24. November 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Seit gestern finde ich die 8mm gut
> bekomme meine X12 Achse gerade nicht mehr raus weil das Werkzeug ins leere dreht.


Hattest du das Gewinde gefettet? Ich musste mich bei trocken eingeschraubter Achse auch schon mal auf den Schlüssel stellen - zum Glück hat der Innensechskant gehalten. Bei der X-12 Achse + Gewindeinsert ist das Gewinde blank und gammelt dadurch schnell fest, deshalb das Gewinde gut einfetten.

Mir gefällt das Syntace X-12 System auch am besten. Ich hatte das an meinen beiden alten Rädern und mich nerven die anderen Systeme an meinen aktuellen Rädern beim Ein-/Ausbau. Einen Hebel an der Achse brauche ich nicht.


----------



## nuts (24. November 2014)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> You appear to have already taken this survey.
> Komisch, kann mich nicht erinnern hier teilgenommen zu haben?



Eventuell jemand anders mit dem selben Internetzugang? (Bspw. Router im Büro, in dem auch ein Kollege hier liest, oder ähnliches...?)


----------



## Pintie (24. November 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Hattest du das Gewinde gefettet? Ich musste mich bei trocken eingeschraubter Achse auch schon mal auf den Schlüssel stellen - zum Glück hat der Innensechskant gehalten. Bei der X-12 Achse + Gewindeinsert ist das Gewinde blank und gammelt dadurch schnell fest, deshalb das Gewinde gut einfetten.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr fett drauf, hat sich dann aber immer schnell gelockert.
ich werde das wenn ich eine neue Achse habe mal rausbohren - denke das die Achse auf der Imbus seite mit der Hülse zusammengegammelt ist. Der O ring war nicht mehr so dolle...

Ist gerade teuer (28€ für ein 50cent teil WTF?) und ärgerlich - aber trotzdem die schönste Lösung.
Steht nichts ab wo man hängenbleibt usw.

ein 8mm Imbus oder 40er Torx wäre mir aber lieber


----------



## Pintie (24. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Eventuell jemand anders mit dem selben Internetzugang? (Bspw. Router im Büro, in dem auch ein Kollege hier liest, oder ähnliches...?)



oder das neue IPv4 Problem ? Bei Mnet Glasfaser teilt man sich unterdessen öfter die IP mit anderen. Gibt halt nicht mehr genug v4.
wird in Zukunft sicher noch größer das Problem.


----------



## ONE78 (24. November 2014)

Auf jeden fall 12x142.
ob dann syntace, maxle oder shimano is mir herzlich egal


----------



## LIDDL (24. November 2014)

Alles nur nicht die doofe Shimano! die ist echt der letzte rotz! und zudem viel zu schwer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. 
 142mm dürfte wohl gesetzt sein.  
Falls es auf Demontage mit Werkzeug raus laufen sollte, bitte einen Hersteller mit kleinem (5er oder 6er) Inbus verwenden. nicht alle Tools haben den Großen Inbus dran und dafür extra n neues Tool kaufen wäre auch doof


----------



## fullspeedahead (24. November 2014)

haben wir hier gekaufte User oder wer zum Teufel wünscht sich ernsthaft Boost148?!

Also wenn schon irgendein neuer Standard eine Existenzberechtigung hätte, dann der von Cannondale vorgestellte Standard! (nein, hatte noch nie ein Cannondale, aber des macht Sinn) (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05...es-racehardtail-fuer-2015-produktvorstellung/). Da hat man steifere Laufräder, eine verbesserte Kettenlinie und mehr Reifenfreiheit, aber BEI UNVERÄNDERTER NABE. Zudem gleiche Speichenlängen bei symmetrischer Felge. DANKE! 

Dieses idiotische Konzept von Boost148 gehört dringend auf die Müllhalde der dysfunktionalen MTB-"Innovationen" befördert bevor sich die Industrie wegspinnt...


----------



## funny_biker (24. November 2014)

Bitte nehmt die Syntace X-12 steckachse und kauft euch das Mini-Tool von Syntace dzu das in die Steckachse gesteckt wird. Das System läuft problemlos, mit dem Tool ist alles da was man braucht und noch nen 25er Torx oder 4er Imbus dazu.


----------



## freebob (24. November 2014)

148Boost, wie interessant. Wieso gibt es noch keinen 145 2/3mm Standard, das ist steifer als 135mm und leichter als 150mm. Verdammt, ich bin so ein Genie!  Nichts zu danken, Bikeindustrie, dieser heiße Tip ist umsonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (24. November 2014)

Ups, ich dachte Boos 148 ist das Cannondale System. Da hab ich falsch abgestimmt. Weich ich dachte es handelt sich um dasselbe wie beim Cannondale F-Si, also AI Drivetrain. Das macht nämlich richtig viel Sinn. Boot 148 ist ja wirklich Schrott. 150x12 lässt sich Kinderleicht montieren - und hat auch gleiche Speichenspannung. Aber - gegen das 150er bin ich - weil man da einfach viel zu oft aneckt - einfach zu breit. Ehrlich gesagt war das einbauen vom HR bei mir mit 150x12 einfacher als mit 142x12. Diese 3mm Einfädelhilfen bringen ja nix.

Und bitte einfach Steckachse mit 8mm Inbus. Leicht, sorglos, perfekt. Dazu eine passend lange Aluachse - ohne Verjüngung in der Mitte. Kein DT, X12 klumpert, und kein Shimano E-Thru Ballast weil zu schwer.

Hier ist ein guter Vergleich zwischen unsinnigem Boost 148 und AI Drivetrain: https://cerrol.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/trek-boost-148-vs-cannondale-ai-drivetrain/

Wenn schon dann 150x12, weil da hat man auch einen vernünftigen Aufbau am HR - aber bitte nicht Boost 148. Da hab also falsch abgestimmt.... Shame on me... Nur blöd - 150x12 ist echt schon sehr breit - da haut man sich umso öfter das Schaltwerk kaputt.


----------



## rfgs (24. November 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> haben wir hier gekaufte User oder wer zum Teufel wünscht sich ernsthaft Boost148?!
> 
> Dieses idiotische Konzept von Boost148 gehört dringend auf die Müllhalde der dysfunktionalen MTB-"Innovationen" befördert bevor sich die Industrie wegspinnt...



wie wahr !

brauchts da nicht auch extra kurbeln und nen speziell ausgerichteten hinterbau damit der krampf funktioniert !?


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2014)

"135 X 12 mm (eher selten - geringere Auswahl an Laufrädern)"

Selten? Gibt doch noch ein haufen räder die damit rumfahren.....

Und: das niege nageneue Specialized Demo hat auch wieder den giten alten135/12 standard


----------



## Pintie (24. November 2014)

das cannondale system bringt bei 1*11 doch sogar noch eine bessere KEttenlinie oder leige ich da falsch?


----------



## felixh. (24. November 2014)

Nein leider nicht - da sie die Kurbel modifiziert haben. Also zumindest nicht offiziell (weil ist die kurbel wirklich auch 6mm weiter draußen?). 6mm raus ergäbe dann mit 2fach Kurbel am großen Blatt perfekte 1x11 Kettenlinie von 46-47mm..., bzw könnte man auch den Spacer bei Sram Kurbeln auf die andere Seite packen, und hätte dann so 47mm Kettenlinie. Die 49-52mm Kettenlinie die derzeit ja meist bei 1x11 gefahren wird, macht IMHO für ein Trailbike keinen Sinn (sinnvoll nur für Flachlandbikes, und DH Bikes).

(genauso einfach könnte aber auch irgendwer mal eine Nabe produzieren - wo 180er Scheibe die kleinste Größe ist, und Kassetten minimal 36 Zähne brauchen  - und dann einen sinnvollen Flansch konstruieren mit deutlich Zusatzbreite. Die Rücksichtnahme auf 140er oder 160er Scheiben behindert hier den Großteil aller Biker die 180/180 oder 203/280 oder 203/203 fahren).


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> ....
> Und bitte einfach Steckachse mit 8mm Inbus. Leicht, sorglos, perfekt. Dazu eine passend lange Aluachse - ohne Verjüngung in der Mitte. Kein DT, X12 klumpert, und kein Shimano E-Thru Ballast weil zu schwer....
> .





 Und am Besten noch zusätzlich ein Außensechskant dran.

G.


----------



## hnx (24. November 2014)

Es soll von Hope bald Adapter für die Evo2 Pro Nabe auf Boost148 geben. Das passt dann ja sicher zu dem gewählten Laufradsatz.


----------



## veraono (24. November 2014)

Hab seit 2 Jahren eine dt. Swiss rws 135x10 Achse am nomad und finde vor allem Bedienbarkeit und Klemmkraft exzellent,  Probleme =0 . Kann aber auch mit einer Werkzeug-gebundenen Lösung sehr gut leben (solange sinnvolle und wertige Aufnahmen dafür vorh. sind). 
Bei der Breite dürfte ohnehin die Mehrheit für 142x12 stimmen, finde ich auch die derzeit sinnvollste Variante .


----------



## Felger (24. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> (genauso einfach könnte aber auch irgendwer mal eine Nabe produzieren - wo 180er Scheibe die kleinste Größe ist, und Kassetten minimal 36 Zähne brauchen  - und dann einen sinnvollen Flansch konstruieren mit deutlich Zusatzbreite. Die Rücksichtnahme auf 140er oder 160er Scheiben behindert hier den Großteil aller Biker die 180/180 oder 203/280 oder 203/203 fahren).



Gibts da schon was? Das hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht. Kassette habe ich schon gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (24. November 2014)

hab mit meiner alutech achse bisher keine probleme. wozu werkzeugfrei? 
in welcher situation müsst ihr das HR ausbauen und braucht danach kein werkzeug? ausser im auto kenne ich keine und da kann man sich ja ein inbus reinlegen, oder?

der 4er der x-12 ist wirklich bischen klein. meiner geht zwar noch aber ich warte nur drauf bis der hohl dreht. 
für das 12x1 feingewinde gibt aus auch keinen grund. es ist nur dreckanfällig. 

ich plädier für alutech 12er steckachse. simpel, ehrlich, funktioniert.


----------



## Maffe (24. November 2014)

Mal eine Verständnisfrage (ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Steckachsen): Sind die vorgestellten Systeme grundsätzlich festgelegt auf Achse mit Hebel oder mit Werkzeugaufnahme (Inbus)? Oder gibt es für ein System beide Alternativen, gegebenenfalls als Nachrüstteile (so wie es beim Schnellspanner Varianten von verschiedenen Herstellern, mit Hebel, Inbus oder noch ausgefalleneren Sachen wie Pitlock gibt). Dann ginge es in der Abstimmung ja nur darum, welche Version mitgeliefert wird, und bei Bedarf könnte man immer noch umrüsten.


----------



## tobsinger (24. November 2014)

alutech 12mm achsen kann man mit maxle nachrüsten. beiden haben das gleiche gewinde. x-12 von syntace nutzt M12x1 Feingewinde das wäre nicht kompatibel.

deswegen meine Wahl für alutech, wers gern werkzeuglos hätte, kann folgendes nachkaufen:

http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Rear-Maxle-Lite-Schnellspannachse-schwarz


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es keine Alternative zu X-12 - am liebsten mit Tool. Alternativen fände ich nur unter dem Aspekt einer transparenten Preispolitik interessant.


----------



## foreigner (24. November 2014)

Hab mir gerade mal meine x-12 Achse (1,5 Jahre alt) angeschaut: schaut aus wie neu.
Daher ganz klar, X-12 Achse. Finde die auch sonst super und leicht.
Die Klemm-Nuss und das Schaltauge finde ich auch nicht das höchste. Das kann man schöner machen. Hab´s zwar schon mal im anderen Thread geposted, aber hier passt´s eh besser: So würde es mir gefallen:





Von mir aus noch mit Sollbruchstelle und gut ist.


----------



## tobsinger (25. November 2014)

Aber was du da zeigt hat ja keinen Vorteil von irgendeinem system:
-Der Sinn von x-12 ist ja die Sollbruchstelle
-das original x-12 schaltauge ist günstig
-die m12 ALUTECH Achse ist durch maxle zu ersetzen, wers werkzeuglos will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (25. November 2014)

Syntace X-12 mit Tool. Schaltaugen von Syntace mit Sollbruchstelle an der Schraube und Ersatzschraube im Rahmen wie bei Liteville. 

Aber das macht Alutech nicht in 1000 kalten Wintern


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal meine x-12 Achse (1,5 Jahre alt) angeschaut: schaut aus wie neu.
> Daher ganz klar, X-12 Achse. Finde die auch sonst super und leicht.
> Die Klemm-Nuss und das Schaltauge finde ich auch nicht das höchste. Das kann man schöner machen. Hab´s zwar schon mal im anderen Thread geposted, aber hier passt´s eh besser: So würde es mir gefallen:
> 
> ...


Da fehlt dann aber die Möglichkeit, nen krummen Rahmen auszugleichen.


----------



## Pintie (25. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> (genauso einfach könnte aber auch irgendwer mal eine Nabe produzieren - wo 180er Scheibe die kleinste Größe ist, und Kassetten minimal 36 Zähne brauchen  - und dann einen sinnvollen Flansch konstruieren mit deutlich Zusatzbreite. Die Rücksichtnahme auf 140er oder 160er Scheiben behindert hier den Großteil aller Biker die 180/180 oder 203/280 oder 203/203 fahren).



das wäre schön ja...


geht in die Richtung:
http://www.kappiuscomponents.com/collections/all/products/evolution-rear-hub


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

was spricht gegen maxle ?


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2014)

schnellspannhebel der potentiell an wurzel/stöcken/steinen hängen bleiben kann und möglicherweise kaputt geht. Und ganz banal, es wiegt mehr


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

naja, man kanns auch übertreiben


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2014)

mit dem klimbim was (unnötiger weise) exponiert ist und somit sehr anfällig für beschädigungen? Klar kann man das übertreiben, man kann es aber auch lassen und grad mal eben den 5er Inbus (warum steht oben eigentlich was von 6er Inbus bei der X12?) zweimal im kreis drehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2014)

Maxle ist ok, wenn man immer mal schaut ob der Hebel noch so steht wie er soll oder schon verloren gegangen ist.
Und Alutech Achse mit Gewinde wie Maxle ist auch gut, wenn das Gewinde im Schaltauge lang genug ist, dass es nicht bei etwas rabiaterem Festwürgen gleich durchdreht.

Syntace X-12 hat sich bei mir genauso losgerappelt, und vom Festwürgen (was damit ja prima geht, da das Gewinde lang genug ist), war zuletzt das Loch für den Inbus rund.


----------



## fuzzball (25. November 2014)

wieso braucht man einen Schnellspanner fürs VR und HR  bei einer normalen Touren hat man (oder ein anderer in der Gruppe) doch eh ein kleines Werkzeugset (Minitool, Reifenheber, etc.) dabei und die paar Sekunden sind egal fahren ja kein Rennen. Deswegen haltet es einfach und leicht






Wieso Boost148, nun ja wenn wir schon dem hinterherrennen was uns die Marketingabteilung als "must have" verkaufen (650b) wieso hier nicht. Spaß beiseite, wenn schon größere LR dann bitte mit dem Standard der (vermeintlich) die höchste Steifigkeit bietet und ohne dass ein 80er Tretleger benötigt wird, ansonsten 135/12 da es m.A. technisch ggü. 142/12 keine Nachteile gibt.


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

stimmt maxle sollte man ab und an mal prüfen- bei mir knarrt es aber vorher sodass ich immer dran denke. imbus beim radausbauen nervt, hängengebliegen bin ich in 5 jahren noch nie-hier gibts aber auch keine steine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (25. November 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> imbus beim radausbauen nervt



Total, zwei mal bin ich deshalb schon rausgeflogen. Und der Sitzplatz ist meistens auch weg.


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

ui tippfehler lustig


----------



## Pintie (25. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Syntace X-12 hat sich bei mir genauso losgerappelt, und vom Festwürgen (was damit ja prima geht, da das Gewinde lang genug ist), war zuletzt das Loch für den Inbus rund.


bei mir ist (nicht war).. 
gerade für 34,95 eine neue Achse (gut mit schaltauge usw) bestellt.

Wie wärs mit Loctide und Akkuföhn zum aufmachen mitnehmen?



Eisbein schrieb:


> ...und grad mal eben den 5er Inbus (warum steht oben eigentlich was von 6er Inbus bei der X12?) zweimal im kreis drehen.


richtig s*yntace x12 Achse hat 5er*....


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Wie wärs mit Loctide und Akkuföhn zum aufmachen mitnehmen?
> ..


 
Näh, Syntace erfindet bestimmt bald einen Inbus, der als Verdrehsicherung in das Loch der Achse gesteckt und mit Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe gesichert ist.

Stahlachse mit 15er Muttern!


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (25. November 2014)

12x142 mit der DTSwiss-Achse. Hab zwar nen Tool dass nen bis zum 10er Inbus alles hat, aber finde Werkzeug zum Rad ausbauen immer nervig. Um für nen Platten hab ich Reifenheber im Rucksack. Dann brauch ich gar kein Tool. Und die DTSwiss-Achse funktioniert seit Jahren an meinem Ghost einwandfrei. Nie festgesessen oder so.


----------



## converge (25. November 2014)

Also ich denke Syntace 142mm ist der Bringer. Nach dem "Gefühlstest" am Syntace Stand auf der Eurobike ist das schon ne Macht.

Übrigens hat sich meiner Meinung nach für die Budget Version auch noch was ergeben, da Alutech ja  auch RockShox Lyriks und andere Einzelteile im Bikemarkt unter die Leute bringt. Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## foreigner (25. November 2014)

Wenn ich mir das alles hier so durchlese, dann bekomme ich ein bischen den Eindruck, dass ein Teil die (Vorteile der) Systeme nicht richtig kennt. Vielleicht wäre ein längerer, erklärender Einführungstext besser gewesen.
Es gibt einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen der Alutech Achse, der oben geposteten Achse und DT auf der einen Seite und Maxle und Syntace X12 auf der anderen Seite. Erstgenannte sind nichts weiter als stinknormale Spannachsen. Die bringen eine axiale Kraft auf und gut ist. Dadurch gibt es auf der rechten Seite durchs Gewinde noch einen Formschluss, aber auf der linken Seite steckt die Achse einfach nur im Loch.
Syntace X12 und Maxle dagegen bringen zusätzlich zur Axialkraft auch eine radiale Klemmkraft auf (Wobei Maxle das noch deutlich besser macht). Das ist auch der wahre Vorteil dieser beiden Systeme. Dadurch sitzt die Achse wirklich fest und steif im Rahmen und bringt auch tatsächlich etwas von der Steifigkeit. Da sind die anderen Systeme einfach schlechter. Bei Federgabeln wird ja auch zusätzlich radial geklemmt und nicht nur axial. Warum wohl?



tobsinger schrieb:


> Aber was du da zeigt hat ja keinen Vorteil von irgendeinem system:
> -Der Sinn von x-12 ist ja die Sollbruchstelle
> -das original x-12 schaltauge ist günstig
> -die m12 ALUTECH Achse ist durch maxle zu ersetzen, wers werkzeuglos will.



Doch und es ist sogar besser.
- axiale Klemmung links von X12 oder auch gerne alternativ Maxle.
- Gewinde und Schaltauge sind austauschbar wie bei X-12, aber es ist leichter und eleganter
- Schaltwerk steht exakt ausgerichtet. (besser als oftmals bei X-12)
- Sollbruchstelle leicht realisierbar über Verjüngung zwischen Schaltauge und Achse

Ich zitier mal nuts aus dem anderen Thread


			
				nuts schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir aufgetretene X12-Probleme:
> 1. Schaltauge bricht ohne Not ab
> 2. Schaltauge zeigt nicht in Fahrtrichtung
> 3. Gewindeeinsatz dreht durch
> Ich mache hier mal zu, Diskussion zum Thema Achse geht ja drüben.


Wäre damit alles gelöst.

Der Rahmen muss bei X-12 auch entsprechend gefräst werden. Einzig das austauschbare Ausfallende ist ein kleines Sonderteil und wahrscheinlich etwas teurer als original X-12 Zukaufteile. Aber die Welt kostet das kleine Ding auch nicht (je nach Design).


----------



## slowbeat (25. November 2014)

Hm, habt Ihr mal geschaut, wie Bionicon die Sache mit der 12x142mm Achse löst?
Vor allem bei den Ausfallenden sollte man mal schaun


----------



## foreigner (25. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hm, habt Ihr mal geschaut, wie Bionicon die Sache mit der 12x142mm Achse löst?
> Vor allem bei den Ausfallenden sollte man mal schaun


Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2014)

Insgesamt würde mich trotzdem interessieren, was man mit ner Eigenentwicklung sparen kann.

Auch finde ich das X12-Feature, mit dem Exzenter korrigieren zu können, sehr gut.


----------



## slowbeat (25. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Link?


Weiß ich keinen.
Vielleicht mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder oder andere Fahrer aktueller Bioniconräder äußern sich.


----------



## nuts (25. November 2014)

Hier, ein bissl runterscrollen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...-kompatibles-e-bike-kit-und-neue-achsloesung/





Das ist ja auch das, was der @BommelMaster (unabhängig davon) vorgeschlagen hat. Man lässt das eine Ausfallende offen, damit man die Achse nicht ganz rausziehen muss, sondern nur aus dem Gewinde.


----------



## veraono (25. November 2014)

Ich finde nach wie vor die x12 rws Achse die beste Lösung. 
Feingewinde find ich von den Kräfte Verhältnissen her sinnvoller.
Und wenn mit Werkzeug dann auf jeden Fall mit 6mm Innensechskant , der ist auch an jedem Multitool. 5mm ist selbst mit Feingewinde arg klein für eine Achsklemmung und extra einen 8er inbus oder gar Gabelschlüssel mitschleppen müssen ist auch nicht optimal.


----------



## slowbeat (25. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


>


Das ist was neues und nicht das, was man jetzt kaufen kann.
Hat mit dem Thema nix zu tun bis jemand Bilder der Einbausituation einbindet.


----------



## Felger (25. November 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das wäre schön ja...
> 
> 
> geht in die Richtung:
> http://www.kappiuscomponents.com/collections/all/products/evolution-rear-hub



genau, die habe ich gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (25. November 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> schnellspannhebel der potentiell an wurzel/stöcken/steinen hängen bleiben kann und möglicherweise kaputt geht. Und ganz banal, es wiegt mehr



Mein Banshee hat da eine schöne Aussparung am Hinterbau wo der Hebel der Maxle "reinschlüpft".
Ok, zerstört habe ich trotzdem schon einen, aber er kann sich weder verdrehen, noch wirklich hängenbleiben und sich ungewollt öffnen.


----------



## tobsinger (25. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Es gibt einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen der Alutech Achse, der oben geposteten Achse und DT auf der einen Seite und Maxle und Syntace X12 auf der anderen Seite. Erstgenannte sind nichts weiter als stinknormale Spannachsen. Die bringen eine axiale Kraft auf und gut ist. Dadurch gibt es auf der rechten Seite durchs Gewinde noch einen Formschluss, aber auf der linken Seite steckt die Achse einfach nur im Loch.
> Syntace X12 und Maxle dagegen bringen zusätzlich zur Axialkraft auch eine radiale Klemmkraft auf (Wobei Maxle das noch deutlich besser macht). Das ist auch der wahre Vorteil dieser beiden Systeme. Dadurch sitzt die Achse wirklich fest und steif im Rahmen und bringt auch tatsächlich etwas von der Steifigkeit. Da sind die anderen Systeme einfach schlechter. Bei Federgabeln wird ja auch zusätzlich radial geklemmt und nicht nur axial. Warum wohl?
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ne ehrliche Frage zu radialer Spannkraft: meinst du den Konus der x12 Achse auf der linken Seite?

Das mit der Sollbruchstelle bei dem ausfallende von dir, stelle ich mir eher schwierig vor. Die x12 Schraube ist ja wirklich sehr dünn und gekerbt. 

Wirklich innovativ finde ich das noch nicht

Die bionicon Lösung mit dem offenen ausfallenende links finde ich gut, denn so hat man eine einfaedelhilfe wie x12 und zudem muss man die Achse n ganz durchstecken. Was ich für eine Erleichterung halte. Man könnte zusätzlich rechts ggf. Exzentrische gewindeinserts realisieren. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit so was dem Hersteller wirklich hilft. Links kann man ebenfalls mit einer konischen Achse rein, wenn 'radiale' Spannkraft mehr bringt


----------



## foreigner (26. November 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Mal ne ehrliche Frage zu radialer Spannkraft: meinst du den Konus der x12 Achse auf der linken Seite?
> 
> Das mit der Sollbruchstelle bei dem ausfallende von dir, stelle ich mir eher schwierig vor. Die x12 Schraube ist ja wirklich sehr dünn und gekerbt.
> 
> ...



Ja. Ich weiß, das ist bei X-12 sehr gering, aber sitzt trotzdem besser als ohne Konus. Maxel ist da ne ganz andere Hausnummer und da bringt die "Aufspreizung" der Achse links dann wirklich was.

Die offene Lösung halte ich mit offen liegender Achse (Fett kommt hinzu) für stark Staub- und Schmutz-anfällig. Das offene Ausfallende gefällt mir gar nicht (steif ist anders). Für mich ein Schritt rückwärts. Auch wenn mich BommelMaster jetzt gerne wieder schlagen möchte....

Die Sollbuchstelle per Stahlschraube bei X-12 muss ja sehr dünn sein -> Stahl.
Ein Alu-Ausfallende macht dagegen, wenn es nicht sehr massiv ausgelegt ist, schnell die Grätsche. Jedenfalls eher als ein Schaltwerk. Ich hab schon solche normalen Alu-Schaltaugen abgerissen mit Sachs Plasma oder Sram 9.0 SL Schaltwerken dran. Ja, lang ist´s her, aber diese Schaltwerke hatten den Ruf wirklich vom böse anschauen kaputt zu gehen (deswegen dieses Beisiel) und die Schaltwerke waren komplett heil. Ich traue solchen Schaltaugen mehr (in Sachen sollbruchstelle) als dem Syntace System. Bei einem Schlag von unten (Beispielsweise beim seitlichen Abrutschen des Rades von einer Kante) ist X12 sicher nicht unstabil. Das Aluding dagegen wird reißen.


----------



## slowbeat (26. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Weiß ich keinen.
> Vielleicht mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder oder andere Fahrer aktueller Bioniconräder äußern sich.










Das ist die alte Version, für die man einen Stiftschlüssel brauchte. Die neuen Ausfallenden kann man mit Inbus montieren. Beide Seiten sind so austauschbar und sitzen formschlüssig im Rahmen.


----------



## tobsinger (26. November 2014)

hier mal ein zitat aus pinkbike zu Maxle:

_'The goal of the 12 x 142* is not to make a stiffer rear end*, although it will be inherently stiffer than the equally convenient 135 quick release system that we're all used to, but to combine the best of both a quick release and a thru-axle design. Yes, we can all manage to install a thru-axle rear wheel on our current bikes without much hassle, but after playing with the new 12 x 142 layout I can honestly admit that it was even more effortless to use. The system's auto wheel centering feature meant that I didn't have to flip the bike over or struggle to line up the hub opening with the axle before pushing it through - just drop the wheel in and slid the axle home. I'm not saying that I'm all for it, but I think it's important to remember that a bike is the sum of it's parts and that if bikes never evolved, even if only in small steps that we're seeing now, we'd still all be using threaded loose ball headsets and cup and cone bottom brackets on our bikes. When it comes down to it, no one needs the new 12 x 142 axle size, but there are benefits to it that are worth looking at.'_

na sowas, es war nicht das ziel ein steiferes heck zu bekommen?! warum nicht? vielleicht ist es gar nicht notwendig. ich stell das mal so in raum. aber wenn es darum geht mehr, zitat: '_*convenience' *_zu erreichen, dann wäre eine offenes ausfallende links, top weil man die achse nicht ganz rausziehen muss und ich finde persönlich das stört am meissten.
Ich glaube auch, man kann eine steifes offenes linkes ausfallende entwerfen.

wo ist eigentlich der inschinör, @Stefan.Stark ?


----------



## BommelMaster (26. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die offene Lösung halte ich mit offen liegender Achse (Fett kommt hinzu) für stark Staub- und Schmutz-anfällig. Das offene Ausfallende gefällt mir gar nicht (steif ist anders). Für mich ein Schritt rückwärts. Auch wenn mich BommelMaster jetzt gerne wieder schlagen möchte....



Komisch, dass Hunderttausende Bike über Jahre sogar mit 2!!! offenen Ausfallenden jahrelang ohne Knarzprobleme gefahren sind, und das obwohl die Spannflächen damals mit rabiaten Messingnoppen in Alu/Stahl/Lacke gedrückt waren, massiv Korrosion an der Stelle stattfand - und trotzdem hat eigentlich nie nennenswert irgendwas geknackt - geschweige denn dass überhaupt besonders viel Dreck hingekommen ist.

Steifigkeit: reine Theorie von dir.... entschuldige, aber man kann jedem möglichen Steifigkeitsverlust nachjammern. Solche Vermutungen als Argument zu bringen, sollte man eigentlich erst, wenn man das mal ausprobiert oder zumindest eine FEM dazu gemacht hat.

Sei dir bitte auch mal bewusst, welche "Macht" du hier hast, und ob du in 2-3 Jahren dafür verantwortlich sein willst, dass alle anderen links ein offenes Ausfallende bauen werden, nur das Alutech ICB noch das veralterte geschlossene System haben! Man kann halt immer Sachen von gestern bauen, aber man hat als "Forenuser" selten die Gelegenheit, mal was neues, besseres und Richtungsweisendes zu bauen - HIER wär die Gelegenheit!

Überlegt euch auch mal den Marketing gedanken dazu:

Wenn ein offenes Ausfallende gebaut wird, wird es in allen Zeitschriften bemerkt werden und es wird als "Community" Verbesserung dargestellt werden. Solche Kleinigkeiten lassen so ein Projekt im Endeffekt besser darstehen.


Baut man alles wie gehabt nach altem Standard, ohne über Verbesserungen nachzudenken, gibt man halt auch den Kritikern recht, und ich zitiere: "Es gibt Schwarmintelligenz, es gibt aber auch Schwarmdummheit"


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das alles hier so durchlese, dann bekomme ich ein bischen den Eindruck, dass ein Teil die (Vorteile der) Systeme nicht richtig kennt. Vielleicht wäre ein längerer, erklärender Einführungstext besser gewesen.
> Es gibt einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen der Alutech Achse, der oben geposteten Achse und DT auf der einen Seite und Maxle und Syntace X12 auf der anderen Seite. Erstgenannte sind nichts weiter als stinknormale Spannachsen. Die bringen eine axiale Kraft auf und gut ist. Dadurch gibt es auf der rechten Seite durchs Gewinde noch einen Formschluss, aber auf der linken Seite steckt die Achse einfach nur im Loch.
> Syntace X12 und Maxle dagegen bringen zusätzlich zur Axialkraft auch eine radiale Klemmkraft auf (Wobei Maxle das noch deutlich besser macht). Das ist auch der wahre Vorteil dieser beiden Systeme. Dadurch sitzt die Achse wirklich fest und steif im Rahmen und bringt auch tatsächlich etwas von der Steifigkeit. Da sind die anderen Systeme einfach schlechter. Bei Federgabeln wird ja auch zusätzlich radial geklemmt und nicht nur axial. Warum wohl?



hui hier hat jemand die Überheblichkeit intravenös eingeflossen bekommen...


----------



## felixh. (26. November 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wieso braucht man einen Schnellspanner fürs VR und HR  bei einer normalen Touren hat man (oder ein anderer in der Gruppe) doch eh ein kleines Werkzeugset (Minitool, Reifenheber, etc.) dabei und die paar Sekunden sind egal fahren ja kein Rennen. Deswegen haltet es einfach und leicht



Bitte, bitte nie irgendwo solche Achsen als vernünftig anpreisen. Freund von mir hat sich mit so einer mittig nicht im gleichen Durchmesser gezogenen Achse zweimal die Nabe zerstört - zum Glück war Nabe und Spanner beides DT - damit haben sie es ersetzt (beim zweiten mal hat er dann normale Achse reingetan. Hope erlaubt solche Schrottachsen schon gar nicht mehr... Und das wofür? 5g - mehr lässt sich die die Verjüngung bei einer Aluachse sicher nicht sparen... Dieselbe Steckachse ohne Verjüngung gerne, aber bitte nicht mit und annehmen jede Nabe steckt das weg.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte nie irgendwo solche Achsen als vernünftig anpreisen. Freund von mir hat sich mit so einer mittig nicht im gleichen Durchmesser gezogenen Achse zweimal die Nabe zerstört - zum Glück war Nabe und Spanner beides DT - damit haben sies ersetzt. Hope erlaubt solche Schrottachsen schon gar nicht mehr... Und das wofür? 5g - mehr lässt sich die die Verjüngung bei einer Aluachse sicher nicht sparen...


 
Ist das denn echt so, dass sich die Nabenachse auf der Steckachse abstützt?
Ich dachte dafür gäbs die verstärkte Hope Evo Achse und x12 Ausfallenden, wo sich die Hülse an der Führung stützt?


----------



## felixh. (26. November 2014)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass Hope die nach Problemen wegen gebrochenen Naben mal ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen hat - aber hab das vor ein paar Monaten mal angeschaut - finde die Links nicht mehr. War auch 12x142 und nicht X12 - evtl ist das anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. November 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hui hier hat jemand die Überheblichkeit intravenös eingeflossen bekommen...


Ne, ganz sicher nicht. Wenn allerdings seitenlang Achsen als gleich gut oder ohne Unterschied gehandelt werden, wie welche, die sich spreizen, ohne das überhaupt mal zu erwähnen, dann kann man zumindest einen Eindruck bekommen. Ich bezweifle schlichtweg, dass von den wahrscheinlich wieder gut 1000 Leuten die hier abstimmen werden, alle wissen, was bei den einzelnen Achsen überhaupt genau geschieht. Angegriffen oder angesprochen habe ich niemand persönlich, das überlasse ich - wie schon so oft - anderen, die gerne mal um die Ecke kommen, sich an irgendeiner Kleinigkeit aufhängen, (ich nennen es jetzt einfach mal milde) "einen Spruch ablassen" und natürlich zum eigentlichen Thema nichts beitragen. Ich liebe das Forum


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2014)

Das mit der Spreizung ist doch aber so minimal, dass es höchstens die Klemmung sichern kann. Und selbst das tut es ja bei der Maxle hinten nicht wirklich, da im Gegensatz zur vorderen 20mm Achse hinten einfach zu wenig Klemmfläche ist.

Ich konnte an meinem alten Torque keinen Unterschied zwischen Maxle und Schraubachse aus Alu feststellen, was Steifigkeit angeht. Die Schraubachse hat jedenfalls sicherer gehalten, während sich die Maxle immer losgeklappert hat (weil das Gewicht des Hebels wohl mitdrehen will).

Hope Naben: Kumpel hatte alte Hope, und Syntace X12 (die ist ja gerade) > Achse der Nabe gebrochen.


----------



## tobsinger (26. November 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Hunderttausende Bike über Jahre sogar mit 2!!! offenen Ausfallenden jahrelang ohne Knarzprobleme gefahren sind, und das obwohl die Spannflächen damals mit rabiaten Messingnoppen in Alu/Stahl/Lacke gedrückt waren, massiv Korrosion an der Stelle stattfand - und trotzdem hat eigentlich nie nennenswert irgendwas geknackt - geschweige denn dass überhaupt besonders viel Dreck hingekommen ist.



man muss dazu sagen, dass hunderttausende Bikes auch HT waren, aber grundsätzlich geben ich Dir recht. Ich denke man bekommt das steif genug hin ohne grosses Gewicht hinzuzufügen.





BommelMaster schrieb:


> Sei dir bitte auch mal bewusst, welche "Macht" du hier hast, und ob du in 2-3 Jahren dafür verantwortlich sein willst, dass alle anderen links ein offenes Ausfallende bauen werden, nur das Alutech ICB noch das veralterte geschlossene System haben! Man kann halt immer Sachen von gestern bauen, aber man hat als "Forenuser" selten die Gelegenheit, mal was neues, besseres und Richtungsweisendes zu bauen - HIER wär die Gelegenheit!



das würde ich nicht überbewerten, Alutech wird nicht so naiv sein und die bessere Lösung nicht machen, weil der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ein anderer ist.




BommelMaster schrieb:


> Überlegt euch auch mal den Marketing gedanken dazu:
> Wenn ein offenes Ausfallende gebaut wird, wird es in allen Zeitschriften bemerkt werden und es wird als "Community" Verbesserung dargestellt werden. Solche Kleinigkeiten lassen so ein Projekt im Endeffekt besser darstehen.
> Baut man alles wie gehabt nach altem Standard, ohne über Verbesserungen nachzudenken, gibt man halt auch den Kritikern recht, und ich zitiere: "Es gibt Schwarmintelligenz, es gibt aber auch Schwarmdummheit"



Meine Reden, seit Anfang des Projekts, aber der Marketingeffekt der Community ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen, auch wenn es nicht die grösste Innovation war. Schau mich an: hab auch ein ICB1 gekauft.



fuzzball schrieb:


> hui hier hat jemand die Überheblichkeit intravenös eingeflossen bekommen...



stimmt man sollte hier sachlich bleiben, es bringt nix, sich anzufeinden, nur weil man anderer Meinnung ist. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## foreigner (26. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, mir ist´s fast Scheißegal, was für eine Achse kommt, solange die Nabe max. 142mm breit ist. Ich kann mit allen Achsen leben.
Wenn jetzt alle meinen ein offenes Ausfallende ist der Hit, dann baut´s von mir aus. Ich sehe daran nur Nachteile und nicht einen einzigen Vorteil. Was soll die Achse im Rad beim Reifenwechseln? Wird eh raus fallen. Gut beim Transport kann sie drin bleiben. Der einzige Vorteil.
Ich habe auch keine Befürchtungen, dass da was knarzt. Hat es auch bei 9mm Standardachse und Schnellspanner vor 20 Jahren nicht. Nur das offene Ausfallende ist für mich persönlich halt nicht allzuweit davon weg (Rückschritt). Ich kann andere Meinung nachvollziehen, habe aber eine andere dazu.


----------



## tobsinger (26. November 2014)

Den Innovationsthread zur Sattelstützenklemme, hätte man besser zum Achsthema gemacht. Wäre vielleicht effektiver gewesen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (26. November 2014)

*Thread Closed ?*

**


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte nie irgendwo solche Achsen als vernünftig anpreisen. Freund von mir hat sich mit so einer mittig nicht im gleichen Durchmesser gezogenen Achse zweimal die Nabe zerstört - zum Glück war Nabe und Spanner beides DT - damit haben sie es ersetzt (beim zweiten mal hat er dann normale Achse reingetan. Hope erlaubt solche Schrottachsen schon gar nicht mehr... Und das wofür? 5g - mehr lässt sich die die Verjüngung bei einer Aluachse sicher nicht sparen... Dieselbe Steckachse ohne Verjüngung gerne, aber bitte nicht mit und annehmen jede Nabe steckt das weg.



wegen mir gerne auch ohne Verjüngung, kann die von Dir genannten Probleme mit verjüngten Steckachsen so nicht bestätige funktionieren alle wunderbar unauffällig und problemlos seit Jahren. Es ging mir bei einem solchen günstigen Bauteil darum, dass man dieses auch nach mehreren Jahren - wenn die Marketingabteilungen sich wieder einen neuen Standard ausgedacht haben und den bisherigen als "unfahrbar" aufgegeben haben - noch günstig erwerben bzw. herstellen kann.

Kann es sein, dass das Problem Deines Freunde auf de verjüngte Achse der Hope Nabe (siehe auch http://www.bikelog.de/technik/achsenbruch-hope-pro-2-nabe/) zurückzuführen war und nicht auf eine verjüngte Steckachse?


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier, ein bissl runterscrollen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...-kompatibles-e-bike-kit-und-neue-achsloesung/
> 
> ...



am besten fand ich die einleitende Anmerkung des Autors: "Vor der Messe war mir ehrlich gesagt nicht bewusst, dass an den Steckachsen unserer Bikes Verbesserungsbedarf besteht."

Kann mir bitte einer erklären welche technischen Vorteile/Nachteile dieses System hat? Die in dem Artikel genannten Argumente für dieses System ("Die Achse bleibt immer in der Nabe, kann also nicht verlegt werden" und "Zur Montage wird das Rad eingesetzt. Dann wird die Achse ins geschlossene Ausfallende geschoben. Eine Feder sichert das Rad jetzt schon, so dass es nicht mehr herausfallen kann.") sind m.A. eher darauf ausgerichtet Bedienfehler auszuschließen und bieten keine technischen Vorteile.


----------



## BommelMaster (26. November 2014)

technische Vorteile gibt es keine

Es geht rein um Handhabung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2014)

also quasi sinnlos


----------



## BommelMaster (26. November 2014)

da kann man ja eigentlich nur die Hände vor die Augen schlagen und sich anschließend die Haare ausreißen...

Muss dem LutzScheffer wirklich rechtgeben.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2014)

Seit 3 Jahren muß ich einen 17er Schlüssel zum Hinterradausbau, von einer ganz normalen durchgängen 12mm Achse mit normalem Gewinde, verwenden.
Zwischendurch fahre ich mal sporadisch andere Räder mit X12 Achse oder jetzt gerade Maxle.

Würde mich ohne überhaupt zu überlegen sofort für den 17ner Schlüssel wieder entscheiden...und wenn ich überlegen würde dann sogar zweimal 

Mußte letztes Jahr ein eingegammeltes X12 System mit dieser Hülse reparieren *Kotzsmilie*
Maxel ist bei 12mm einfach irgendwie undefiniert, besonders wenn noch Staub dazu kommt. Scheint aber von Achse zu Achse irgendwie unterschiedlich zu sein. Also nicht 100% sicher ausgereift bei dem Durchmesser

Wirklich sorglos waren nur die Achsen vom Morewood Shova, Izimu, Nucleon und jetzt Ion. Also für mich zählt das mehr wie irgendeine unwesentlich Erleichterung.
Vielleicht putz ich mein Rad auch zu wenig oder schraub einfach zu wenig oft das Hinterrrad raus...da ist ja jeder verschieden

G.


----------



## nuts (26. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Seit 3 Jahren muß ich einen 17er Schlüssel zum Hinterradausbau, von einer ganz normalen durchgängen 12mm Achse mit normalem Gewinde, verwenden.
> Zwischendurch fahre ich mal sporadisch andere Räder mit X12 Achse oder jetzt gerade Maxle.
> 
> Würde mich ohne überhaupt zu überlegen sofort für den 17ner Schlüssel wieder entscheiden...und wenn ich überlegen würde dann sogar zweimal
> ...



Dann müsste RWS dir ja auch gefallen. Im Endeffekt nichts anderes als die von Dir genannten Achsen, nur mit einem integrierten Schlüssel (ja, der ist kleiner als ein 17er Schlüssel, aber davon abgesehen...)

Was schon auch interessant ist, wie die die Gewindesteigungen variieren. Von 12X1 über 12X1,5 bis hin zu 12X1,75

Mir wäre, wie schon erwähnt, der Mehrwert einer Steckachse, die man nicht ganz rausziehen muss, nicht wichtig - aber erkennen kann ich den Mehrwert dann doch


----------



## Kharne (26. November 2014)

Habe mir angewöhnt die X12 Achse einfach wieder ne Umdrehung reinzuschrauben, nachdem ich das Rad rausgenommen habe... 0 Probleme 

Wichtig ist mir, dass ich für das Schaltauge nicht wie beim Voltage FR 25€ oder bei ner Fanes gar >30€ + Versand zahlen muss.


----------



## foreigner (26. November 2014)

Das wäre für mich echter Mehrwert, das andere nicht. (Weil für mich der Vorteil Handhabung sich mit dem Nachteil der zeitweisen (Wetter; Staub, Matsch) erhöhten Schmutzanfälligkeit (und damit eher schlechtere Handhabung) die Waage hält und ich offen einfach technisch unschön finde).
Das da oben wäre ein Traum, bedarf aber halt einer Specialnabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. November 2014)

Ein Traum  ICB 2.0 Pinion


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dann müsste RWS dir ja auch gefallen. Im Endeffekt nichts anderes als die von Dir genannten Achsen, nur mit einem integrierten Schlüssel (ja, der ist kleiner als ein 17er Schlüssel, aber davon abgesehen...)
> 
> Was schon auch interessant ist, wie die die Gewindesteigungen variieren. Von 12X1 über 12X1,5 bis hin zu 12X1,75
> 
> Mir wäre, wie schon erwähnt, der Mehrwert einer Steckachse, die man nicht ganz rausziehen muss, nicht wichtig - aber erkennen kann ich den Mehrwert dann doch



Ja, wahrscheinlich schon 

Wo ich mir über das auf einer Seite offene System auch noch Gedanken gemachte hab, was passiert wenn jemand beim Ausbau hudelt und die Steckachse steckt noch einen Gewindegang im Gewinde steckt?
Oder man öffnet nur die Klemmung und zieht am Rad oder hebt es an?
Ich habs ja noch net in echt gesehen, aber schafft sowas nicht doch neue Fehler-, bzw. Problemquellen?
Man weiß ja, was passieren kann passiert irgendwann 

Apropo 17er Schlüssel. Ich hatte mir extra einen aus einer 4mm Carbonplatte gebaut, mit zirka 4 mal 6 cm und Sechskantdurchbruch. Also nicht so das Prob im Camalback 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich echter Mehrwert, das andere nicht. (Weil für mich der Vorteil Handhabung sich mit dem Nachteil der zeitweisen (Wetter; Staub, Matsch) erhöhten Schmutzanfälligkeit (und damit eher schlechtere Handhabung) die Waage hält und ich offen einfach technisch unschön finde).
> Das da oben wäre ein Traum, bedarf aber halt einer Specialnabe.



Na super, genau das wollt ich heute nimmer sehen 
Bei dem System hab ich heut zirka 20mal ein Laufrad ein und ausgebaut, zwecks Reifenrumgeteste 

Ist halt net leicht und in dem Fall ohne Freilauf. Aber Speichenwechsel ist damit auch problemlos auf Tour möglich  ..und man braucht für seine ganzen Laufräder keine extra Bremsscheibe 

G.


----------



## fuzzball (26. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ein Traum  ICB 2.0 Pinion


müsste es dann nicht ICB 2.0 Nucleon heißen?


----------



## veraono (26. November 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema Schaltauge:
Es gibt nix schlimmeres als ständig verbogene Schaltungen deshalb BITTE keine pseudo- Sollbruchstellen.  Und da ist Syntace bislang das einzig mir bekannte System wo das “digital“ halbwegs funktioniert.
Wenn das Schaltauge dann noch annähernd halb soviel wie ein neues Schaltwerk kostet ist's vollends sinnlos. Gerne was anderes als Syntace aber bitte nicht gutmeinend verschlimmbessern.


----------



## veraono (26. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das denn echt so, dass sich die Nabenachse auf der Steckachse abstützt?
> Ich dachte dafür gäbs die verstärkte Hope Evo Achse und x12 Ausfallenden, wo sich die Hülse an der Führung stützt?






felixh. schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass Hope die nach Problemen wegen gebrochenen Naben mal ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen hat - aber hab das vor ein paar Monaten mal angeschaut - finde die Links nicht mehr. War auch 12x142 und nicht X12 - evtl ist das anders.



Alte Hope pro 2 hatten allgemein Probleme mit 12mm Achsen, da die Lager im Freilauf kleiner waren und die Hülse auf der sich  die Lager abstützen ausgerechnet am Punkt der gößten Last (wo sich die Lager des Naben-Körpers abstützen) die kleinste Wandstärke hat. Ist bei den evo durch größere Lager im Freilauf entschärft worden.
Konstruktionsbedingt bleibt aber halt der Nachteil, dass sich die Last auf der Hülse nicht außen, nah am Rahmen abstützt, sondern am Übergang von Nabenkörper und Freilauf, weshalb die Hülse da etwas gefährdet ist.


----------



## nuts (26. November 2014)

Ergebnis

Die Ergebnisse sind dieses Mal sehr unterschiedlich eindeutig ausgefallen: Während ganz eindeutig (92 %) das Hinterbaumaß 12x142 und  recht eindeutig (67%) eine werkzeuglose Lösung gewünscht werden, ist die Frage, welches werkzeuglose System gewünscht wird, unentschieden: 46,7 % wünschen RWS, 45,5 % Maxle. Hier die Ergebnisse im Detail:



 

 



Wir werden das ICB2.0 also mit einem 12X142 mm Hinterbau ausstatten und eine werkzeuglos montierbare Hinterachse wählen. Wir gehen voraussichtlich mit der hauchdünnen Mehrheit und verbauen eine RWS-Achse, weil diese in unserer Erfahrung weniger Empfindlich (hinsichtlich Dreck) ist. Stefan hat Freitag seinen Termin beim Doc, ab dann kann er hoffentlich wieder hier Gas geben (so lange er das Bedienen einer Maus nicht verlernt hat).


----------



## foreigner (26. November 2014)

Ich hätte ja nichts gegen ein Achssystem, das man einfach raus nehmen kann (ähnlich Binicon), wenn es keine offenen Achsen und Dreckstellen gibt. Außerdem wäre ein Klemmung der Achse auch schön.
Mal eine Idee:




Gummikeil sorgt dafür, dass kein Dreck hin kommt. Schnellspanner klemmt die Achse wirklich. Als Achse kann EWS oder eine normale genommen werden.


----------



## veraono (26. November 2014)

Also das wären dann bei deiner Lösung, wenn s wirklich werkzeuglos sein soll 2 Schnellspannhebel , einer um die Achse zu klemmen und einer um sie im Gewinde festschrauben.
Würde mir nicht gefallen , den technischen-oder Handling- Vorteil sehe ich auch nicht und es wiegt sicher nicht weniger als eine schlichte RWS-Achse.

Btw, 142x12 UND RWS , dann noch ein sinnvolles Schaltauge... perfekt!


----------



## FloriLori (26. November 2014)

Sieht interessant aus. Macht aber nur mit Schraubachse Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. November 2014)

Is wahrscheinlich bischen too much. War nur so eine Idee.

@nuts : Von welcher RWS Achse reden wir eigentlich?
Es gibt die RWS x-12 Achse (hat einen Konus links; würde mir besser gefallen) und es gibt die normanlen RWS thru bolt (ohne Konus). Welche Achse von beiden wir nehmen ist ja auch unabhängig davon, was wir rechts machen, denke ich.


----------



## Felger (27. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Also das wären dann bei deiner Lösung, wenn s wirklich werkzeuglos sein soll 2 Schnellspannhebel , einer um die Achse zu klemmen und einer um sie im Gewinde festschrauben.
> Würde mir nicht gefallen , den technischen-oder Handling- Vorteil sehe ich auch nicht und es wiegt sicher nicht weniger als eine schlichte RWS-Achse.
> 
> Btw, 142x12 UND RWS , dann noch ein sinnvolles Schaltauge... perfekt!


Den alu rws hatte ich am icb1.0. War eigentlich i.O. sinnvolle Lösung.
Nur die Lösung mit der Haltenase am Rahmen hat mich nicht überzeugt, da an meinem Rahmen nicht sauber gearbeitet. Folge war ein leicht verdrehtes Schaltauge


----------



## foreigner (27. November 2014)

Der DT RWS in der X-12 Variante hätte auch den Vorteil, dass jeder, der keinen Spanner fahren will einfach eine Syntace Achse kaufen könnte und diese verwenden.


----------



## nuts (27. November 2014)

Joah. Wenn es kein X12 sein sollte, kann man sich halt (ich muss noch gucken, ob die Gewindesteigung passt) eine Alutech-Steckachse reinschrauben.

Entscheidet Basti, der ist der Komponenten-Fuchs.

Das Schnellspanner-Klemm-System ist auch nicht doof, aber meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand / das Mehrgewicht nicht wert (da kein Steifigkeitsproblem besteht, was man mit der besseren Klemmung lösen könnte)


----------



## wzdc (27. November 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr fett drauf, hat sich dann aber immer schnell gelockert.
> ich werde das wenn ich eine neue Achse habe mal rausbohren - denke das die Achse auf der Imbus seite mit der Hülse zusammengegammelt ist. Der O ring war nicht mehr so dolle...
> 
> Ist gerade teuer (28€ für ein 50cent teil WTF?) und ärgerlich - aber trotzdem die schönste Lösung.
> ...



Besser geeignet ist Dow Corning Molycote 111 Compound. Funktioniert sehr gut auf Gewinde ohne groß den Drehmoment zu verfälschen. Ist leider nicht ganz günstig


----------



## Fladder72 (27. November 2014)

Silikon Fett also... Ich kenn das 111er aus der Armaturen-Industrie als Schmiermittel für O-Ringe.


----------



## mpirklbauer (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei der RWS Achse wäre es toll, wenn der Hebe etwas stabiler gerfertigt wird.
Bei mir is er abgebrochen und ich musste mir eine Mutter machen, um nicht gleich eine neue Achse kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## foreigner (2. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Joah. Wenn es kein X12 sein sollte, kann man sich halt (ich muss noch gucken, ob die Gewindesteigung passt) eine Alutech-Steckachse reinschrauben.
> 
> Entscheidet Basti, der ist der Komponenten-Fuchs.
> 
> Das Schnellspanner-Klemm-System ist auch nicht doof, aber meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand / das Mehrgewicht nicht wert (da kein Steifigkeitsproblem besteht, was man mit der besseren Klemmung lösen könnte)



Wenn kein X12 System (sondern normal Spanner oder Alutech Achse) dann geht das offene Ausfallende aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## foreigner (4. Dezember 2014)

Off Topic Spaß am Rande (es passiert ja gerade eh nix):
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/kopenhagen-lastenrad-als-leichenwagen-erfunden-a-1004969.html
Wenn das in Deutschland eingeführt wird, würde ich später mal darauf zurück kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gee42657 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wann sollte das neue Carver denn eigentlich erscheinen? ;-) Sieht ja momentan eher alles sehr suboptimal aus!! Hat jemand ne Info? Oder doch noch das Aktuelle kaufen? VG


----------



## Kharne (8. Dezember 2014)

Das hier wird kein Carver


----------



## Gee42657 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wer brät es denn dieses Mal?


----------



## nuts (8. Dezember 2014)

Gee42657 schrieb:


> Wer brät es denn dieses Mal?


Alutech brät das ICB2.0 powered by Alutech 

Was meinst Du sieht suboptimal aus? Das Bike wird fertig, wenn es fertig wird, aber Du wirst noch im Winter erfahren, ob Du im Sommer damit fahren kannst. "Saisonanfang" wird aber auf keinen Fall drin sein.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Dezember 2014)

Also doch schon 2015 @nuts? Ich hatte häufiger schon was von 2016 gelesen...


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Dezember 2014)

Es war eigentlich immer die Rede von 2016, aber ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn es früher fertig wird.
So lange nicht die Qualität dem Termindruck hinten angestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gesagt: Im Winter werden wir noch wissen, ob es im Sommer klappt. Schauen wir, wie aufwändig der Rohrsatz wird, warten wir erste Samples mit Rohrsatz ab und dann wissen wir Bescheid. All das sollte auf jeden Fall noch im Winter klappen!


----------



## veraono (8. Dezember 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> All das sollte auf jeden Fall noch im Winter klappen!


_Winter_ ist in Deutschland ja zeitlich gottseidank auch nicht so eng definierbar, als dass wir uns mit dieser Aussage irgendeinen Zeitdruck auferlegen müssten


----------



## Pintie (23. Dezember 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp:
bei der x12 Achse darauf achten das die beiden O-ringe in Ordnung sind.
sonst korrodiert das so fest das man es nicht mehr aufbekommt.
-> 6er Schlüssel dreht rund
-> windeisen bricht
-> linksausdreher bricht
-> 12er Bohrer hilft...


----------



## warp4 (23. Dezember 2014)

Holla die Waldfee ! 

Muss ich bei mir gleich mal gucken. Danke für den Tip !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. Dezember 2014)

Verschoben


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2014)

Mein erstes gebrochene Windeisen das ich sehe 

G.


----------



## Fladder72 (24. Dezember 2014)

Lag wohl an der "windigen" Konstruktion...


----------



## Pintie (24. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein erstes gebrochene Windeisen das ich sehe
> 
> G.


War wohl nur für rechtsdrehung gedacht  naja war so ein billig ding. Das gute war dann aber stärker als der ausdreher. (Der kein billig ding war)


----------



## Fladder72 (24. Dezember 2014)

Vorher einen Joghurt mit rechtsdrehenden Kulturen gegessen?


----------

